# [Xorg] 3 écrans (résolu)

## ultrabug

Bonjour à tous,

Voila je m'en remet à vous après avoir cherché dans tous les sens le pourquoi du comment...

J'ai deux cartes graphiques avec 2 sorties chacune.

- nVidia Quadro FX 1400 PCI-E (BusID = 1:0:0)

- nVidia FX 5200 PCI (BusID = 5:4:0)

Mon problème est d'avoir 3 écrans (puis 4...) sachant que tout mon système est compilé avec le flag xinerama.

Le dual screen MARCHE si je configure Xorg pour utiliser l'une des deux cartes, donc chaque carte MARCHE bien en dual screen seule, mais impossible de les faire marcher ensemble !?

Voici mon xorg.conf actuel en DUAL screen :

```

Section "Module"

    SubSection  "extmod"

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load       "glx"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath     "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

        Option "Xinerama"       "true"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "fr"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "Auto"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

## MONITORS ##

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "ecran0"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 64.3

    VertRefresh 50-100

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier      "ecran1"

        HorizSync       31.5 - 64.3

        VertRefresh     50-100

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier      "ecran2"

        HorizSync       31.5 - 64.3

        VertRefresh     50-100

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier      "ecran3"

        HorizSync       31.5 - 64.3

        VertRefresh     50-100

EndSection

## CARDS ##

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "fx1"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

    Screen      0

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "fx2"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

    Screen      1

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "fx3"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    BusID       "PCI:5:4:0"

    Screen      2

EndSection

## SCREENS ##

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "fx1"

    Monitor     "ecran0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen1"

    Device      "fx2"

    Monitor     "ecran1"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen2"

    Device      "fx3"

    Monitor     "ecran2"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

## SERVER LAYOUT ##

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen              "Screen0" 0 0

    Screen              "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"

#    Screen              "Screen2" RightOf "Screen1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

Normalement, si j'ai bien tout compris j'ai bien configuré mon 3eme ecran, avec mon 3eme screen sur la 2eme carte (fx3) et je n'aurais qu'a décommenter la ligne Screen "Screen2" RightOf "Screen1" du ServerLayout pour l'activer... Mais si je fais ca, j'obtiens :

```

(WW) NVIDIA: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:5:4:0) found

(EE) Screen 2 deleted because of no matching config section.

```

A l'aide svp  :Sad: Last edited by ultrabug on Mon Feb 13, 2006 11:24 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Enlight

A tout hasard, faut pas lancer un xorg par carte video?

----------

## ultrabug

Euh   :Shocked: 

Tu fais ca comment toi ?   :Rolling Eyes:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Enlight

 *ultrabug wrote:*   

> Euh  
> 
> Tu fais ca comment toi ?   

 

Je sais pas, d'où le "A tout hasard" (xorg c'est pas trop ma tasse de thé), par contre je viens de googler un peu, et un gars semble dire qu'il a résolu son problème en enlevant à chaque fois les screen correspondant à chaque carte (a priori ce serait dans le man, pas le temps de vérifier là) et que donc c'est xorg qui choisit, mais dans ce cas pourquoi les 2 premiers écrans marcheraient?.

J'en ai entendu parler de problèmes de BIOS et qu'il fallait déclarer la carte PCI comme étant la première... je vais chercher encore un peu, ça m'intrigue cette affaire.

----------

## Enlight

Sinon, t'as vérifié ton bus ID avec lspci?

----------

## Mickael

Et si tu mettais lorsque tu as les 3 écrans une profondeur identique au  3 : 16

Peut être faut-il rajouter un server-layout pour le troisième écran?

----------

## Mickael

Je ne crois pas qu'il soit nécessaire de définir un xorg par carte graphique. Par contre, si le système au démarrage ne peut pas voir le nombre d'écrans qui sont connectés, alors il te faudra peut-être en dernier recours écrire autant de xorg.conf que de solutions possibles.......pas très réjouissant tout cela. Mais avant de voir avec 3 écrans, tu peux nous filer les erreurs de xorgs avec les deux cartes qui fonctionnent en même temps. On commencera par là, (enfin c'est moi qui dit cela), un problème à la fois.

----------

## ultrabug

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Sinon, t'as vérifié ton bus ID avec lspci?

 

Merci pour ton aide, voici mon lspci

```

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV41GL [Quadro FX 1400] (rev a2)

05:04.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] (rev a1)

```

Je ne pense pas m'etre trompé   :Rolling Eyes: 

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Et si tu mettais lorsque tu as les 3 écrans une profondeur identique au 3 : 16
> 
> Peut être faut-il rajouter un server-layout pour le troisième écran?
> ...

 

Bien ils ont les 3 la meme profondeur 24 (largement supportée par les cartes et écrans), cela ne suffirait donc pas ?

Pour le serverlayout c'est ce qui est commenté dans mon xorg.conf ci-dessus, si je le mets, ca démarre plus  :Sad: 

----------

## Mickael

On va commencer par faire fonctionner les deux cartes ensembles.

Vous en pensez quoi??

Pour ma part le troisième écran peut ammener des problèmes différents et donc noyé les différentes erreurs

----------

## ultrabug

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> Je ne crois pas qu'il soit nécessaire de définir un xorg par carte graphique. Par contre, si le système au démarrage ne peut pas voir le nombre d'écrans qui sont connectés, alors il te faudra peut-être en dernier recours écrire autant de xorg.conf que de solutions possibles.......pas très réjouissant tout cela. Mais avant de voir avec 3 écrans, tu peux nous filer les erreurs de xorgs avec les deux cartes qui fonctionnent en même temps. On commencera par là, (enfin c'est moi qui dit cela), un problème à la fois.

 

Merci pour ton aide  :Smile: 

Voici tout ce que me sort Xorg (en stderr) quand je décommente le 3eme screen et que les 2 cartes sont appelées

```
X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.14-gentoo-r5 i686 [ELF]

Current Operating System: Linux cheetah 2.6.14-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP PREEMPT Wed Jan 4 14:30:56 CET 2006 i686

Build Date: 16 January 2006

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Jan 31 10:56:34 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

Using vt 7

(WW) NVIDIA: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:5:4:0) found

(EE) Screen 2 deleted because of no matching config section.

Symbol fbCloseScreen from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbCreateWindow from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbCreateGC from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbGCPrivateIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbValidateGC from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbPictureInit from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

   *** If unresolved symbols were reported above, they might not

   *** be the reason for the server aborting.

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11.  Server aborting

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support

         at http://wiki.X.Org

 for help.

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

XIO:  fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0"

      after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining.
```

EDIT: les symbols ne me font pas peur car :

 *Quote:*   

> *** If unresolved symbols were reported above, they might not
> 
>    *** be the reason for the server aborting.

 

----------

## ultrabug

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> On va commencer par faire fonctionner les deux cartes ensembles.
> 
> Vous en pensez quoi??
> 
> Pour ma part le troisième écran peut ammener des problèmes différents et donc noyé les différentes erreurs

 

Tu veux dire utiliser deux écran, avec un écran par carte ?

----------

## Mickael

Exact, c'est l'approche la plus commune dans ce que j'ai pu lire. Une fois Cette config faite, et une fois qu'elle marchera, tu ajoutera le troisième surl'une des deux. Sinon, on va s'embourber.

La solution devrait être assez rapide, regarde sur le forum, le forum ubuntu, google la réponse s'y trouve pour cette première configuration.

EDIT : Du coté de nvidia également. Que dise tes readmes de chacune de tes cartes... peut être que.

EDIT 2 : Regarde ici un exmeple avec deux écrans et deux cartes graphiques.

EDIT 3 :  D'après la doc nvidia il y l'option twinView pour deux écrans sur une même carte. Et toi dans ton premier poste elle n'y est pas. Là faut que je me sauve, tient nous au courant pour une carte par écran.

----------

## ultrabug

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> Exact, c'est l'approche la plus commune dans ce que j'ai pu lire. Une fois Cette config faite, et une fois qu'elle marchera, tu ajoutera le troisième surl'une des deux. Sinon, on va s'embourber.
> 
> La solution devrait être assez rapide, regarde sur le forum, le forum ubuntu, google la réponse s'y trouve pour cette première configuration.
> 
> EDIT : Du coté de nvidia également. Que dise tes readmes de chacune de tes cartes... peut être que.
> ...

 

Ok alors apres avoir cherché j'ai tenté de faire marcher les deux cartes sur un écran chacune, sand succès...

J'ai suivi aussi la config donnée dans ton lien, sans succès  :Sad: 

J'ai ensuite essayé twinView, mais ca donne rien non plus...

Par contre dans la config, si je change une carte par une autre, sans utiliser le MEME driver, X se lance sur l'écran principal et le deuxieme reste noir...

J'ai donc la carte principale qui utilise le driver nvidia et l'autre le driver nv, ce qui ne fait d'erreur critique pour X et lui permet donc de démarrer, mais bien sur le driver nv dit toujours la meme chose "screen deleted because...."

----------

## Enlight

Le truc qui me chiffone, c'est comme dit qu'il ne trouve rien sur le bus de la carte PCI, si jamais quand tu boote c'est l'autre carte qui est utilisée, ça vaudrait quand même le coup de vérifier en changeant le paramètre du bios pour que ce soit celle qui (à l'origine, ça va pt'etre changer après) est en 5:4:0 qui soit utilisée au démarrage (console etc...).

----------

## ultrabug

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Le truc qui me chiffone, c'est comme dit qu'il ne trouve rien sur le bus de la carte PCI, si jamais quand tu boote c'est l'autre carte qui est utilisée, ça vaudrait quand même le coup de vérifier en changeant le paramètre du bios pour que ce soit celle qui (à l'origine, ça va pt'etre changer après) est en 5:4:0 qui soit utilisée au démarrage (console etc...).

 

J'ai déjà essayé ca oui, mais sans changement  :Sad:  Je vais remettre l'autre histoire de voir...

EDIT : résultat = idem :'(

----------

## Enlight

bon avec 5 et 4 je vois pas ce qui pourrait changer, mais histoire d'avoir la conscience tranquile, tente voir X -scanpci -verbose, dès fois que ça te sortirais autre chose que lspci.

----------

## ultrabug

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> bon avec 5 et 4 je vois pas ce qui pourrait changer, mais histoire d'avoir la conscience tranquile, tente voir X -scanpci -verbose, dès fois que ça te sortirais autre chose que lspci.

 

Ca me donne la meme chose que dans mon fichier xorg.conf  :Sad: 

----------

## Mickael

```
## SERVER LAYOUT ##

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen              "Screen0" 0 0

    Screen              "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"

#  Screen              "Screen2" RightOf "Screen1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

Est-ce qu'il manque les termes en rouges par hasard : 

 Screen   0           "Screen0" 0 0

 Screen   1         "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"

----------

## ultrabug

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ## SERVER LAYOUT ##
> 
> ...

 

Que je les mette ou non ne change rien malheureusement  :Sad:  Au début ils y étaient, sans, avec, idem

----------

## fb99

voilà ce que j'ai pour un dual screen avec nvidia on sait jamais.

```
Section "Device"

    Identifier  "GeFORCE4-4200Ti"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    Option "DPMS"

    Option     "NoLogo" "true"

    Option "TwinView"

#    Identifier  "SyncMaster172B"

#    VendorName  "Samsung"

    Option "SecondMonitorHorizSync" "30 - 70"

    Option "SecondMonitorVertRefresh" "50 - 100"

    Option "TwinViewOrientation" "RightOf"

    Option "MetaModes" "1280x1024,1280x1024;1024x768,NULL;800x600,NULL"

    Option "Xinerama" "on"

    Option "ConnectedMonitor" "CRT,CRT"

    Option "NvAgp" "1"
```

Mes 0.02 cents

bonne chance à toi   :Wink: 

----------

## Mickael

Mes dernières cartouches, enfin ma dernière cartouche, 

un lien http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Multiple_Monitors dans lequel, on trouve 3 écrans avec deux cartes nvidia et des BUSID différents pour chacune, tout comme toi, et il nous donne son xorg.conf.

Bonne chance.

----------

## ultrabug

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> Mes dernières cartouches, enfin ma dernière cartouche, 
> 
> un lien http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Multiple_Monitors dans lequel, on trouve 3 écrans avec deux cartes nvidia et des BUSID différents pour chacune, tout comme toi, et il nous donne sont xorg.conf.
> 
> Bonne chance.

 

je vais tenter ca ! MERCI

----------

## ultrabug

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> Mes dernières cartouches, enfin ma dernière cartouche, 
> 
> un lien http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Multiple_Monitors dans lequel, on trouve 3 écrans avec deux cartes nvidia et des BUSID différents pour chacune, tout comme toi, et il nous donne son xorg.conf.
> 
> Bonne chance.

 

Chapeau bas et grand MERCI à tous  :Smile: 

J'ai finalement réussi à comprendre comment faire marcher mes 3 écrans grâce à cet howto. Cependant, je ne l'ai pas suivi complètement car il ne marchait pas pour moi mais j'ai fini par trouver comment l'adapter à mon cas  :Smile: 

Par contre, savez-vous s'il existe un moyen de loader 2 fois le meme driver pour deux cartes différentes ? Car je suis obligé d'utiliser nvidia pour la premiere carte et nv pour la seconde...

Merci encore

----------

## Mickael

 *Quote:*   

> nv pour la seconde

 

vérifie si ta carte peut supporter les derniers drivers.

sinon, vu que ça fonctionne c'est résolu??  :Rolling Eyes:   Et vu que le howto ne marche pas complètement pour toi, tu vas nous faire un petit TIP tout beau tout neuf avec plein de détails  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Mickael

 *Quote:*   

> Quadro FX 1400

 

elle est plus supportée c'est dans le guide  :Wink:  Il faut que tu utilises des drivers plus anciens pour celle-ciLast edited by Mickael on Mon Feb 13, 2006 11:23 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ultrabug

 *MickTux wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   nv pour la seconde 
> 
> vérifie si ta carte peut supporter les derniers drivers.
> 
> sinon, vu que ça fonctionne c'est résolu??   Et vu que le howto ne marche pas complètement pour toi, tu vas nous faire un petit TIP tout beau tout neuf avec plein de détails 

 

Oui j'y pensait à le faire, mais meme si ca marche comme ca, je ne vois pas pkoi elle veut pas marcher avec nvidia... elle le supporte totalement le driver...

----------

## ultrabug

 *MickTux wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Quadro FX 1400 
> 
> elle est plus supportée c'est dans le guide  Il faut que tu utilises des drivers plus anciens pour celle-ci

 

C'est justement elle qui utilise le driver nvidia   :Shocked: 

----------

## Mickael

EDIT :   :Question:   :Shocked:  je suis sec là  :Embarassed: Last edited by Mickael on Mon Feb 13, 2006 11:29 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ultrabug

 *MickTux wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   je ne vois pas pkoi elle veut pas marcher avec nvidia... elle le supporte totalement le driver... 
> 
> Et non, cette carte ne supporte pas totalement les drivers nvidia jusqu'a une certaine version, après ça marche plus. 
> 
>  *Quote:*   If you own one of these cards, you will have to mask the newer versions of the nVidia drivers, and install an older version:
> ...

 

 :Shocked:  bon bon, je fais ca de suite... je downgrade là, merci  :Smile: 

----------

## Mickael

Je crois qu'on était pas syncrone, j'ai surement dit plein de con........  :Embarassed:   excuse.....

regarde j'ai viré dans mon dernier poste les indications tirées de la doc. 

C'est bizarre, ta quatro elle pas censée fonctionnée avec les derniers drivers mais elle marche quand même, et l'autre et bien elle en veut pas, alors qu'elle devrait.  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Confused: Last edited by Mickael on Mon Feb 13, 2006 12:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ultrabug

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> Je crois qu'on était pas syncrone, j'ai surement dit plein de con........   excuse.....
> 
> regarde j'ai viré dans mon dernier poste les indications tirées de la doc. 
> 
> C'est bizarre, ta quatro elle pas censée fonctionnée avec les derniers drivers mais elle marche quend même, et l'autre et bien elle en veux pas, alors qu'elle devrait.   

 

Ca coute rien d'essayer comme dirait l'autre  :Smile: 

Un truc que je comprend pas, c'est le champs "Screen " dans la section device... regardes comment ca marche pour moi...

```

Section "Device"

   Identifier "device1"

   VendorName "nVidia"

   BoardName "NVIDIA Quadro FX 1400"

   Driver "nvidia"

   Screen 0

   BusID "PCI:1:0:0"

   Option "DPMS"

   Option "NoLogo" "true"

   Option "IgnoreEDID" "1"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier "device2"

   VendorName "nVidia"

   BoardName "NVIDIA Quadro FX 1400"

   Driver "nvidia"

   Screen 1

   BusID "PCI:1:0:0"

   Option "DPMS"

   Option "NoLogo" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier "device3"

   VendorName "nVidia"

   BoardName "NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200"

   Driver "nv"

   Screen 0

   BusID "PCI:5:4:0"

   Option "DPMS"

   Option "NoLogo" "true"

EndSection
```

----------

## Mickael

Et puis comment on fait pour avoir des drivers bloqués à une version pour une carte tout en continuant de faire des mises à jour pour une autre carte? 

EDIT 1 : la réponse du courageux : ne pas toucher à ce qui marche. Et puis si il y a troll drivers proprio contre open-source : tu pourras changer de camp quand tu veux, c'est pas ti génial ça, hein?  :Laughing:   bon ok ====>[]

EDIT 2 : pour le champ screen : je ne comprends pas, c'est vrai cela me parrait bizarre également.

EDIT 3 : peut être pas, faudrait lire la doc de Xorg. Mais voilà comment je vois la chose. Les champs screen dans la section device de chaque carte, est renseigné par le nombre d'écran que l'on connecte sur la carte. Ce champ débute de 0 à un certain nombre(limite). Deux fois zéro = en fait c'est normal, tu as deux cartes différentes. La distinction elle se fait avec le busID et les renseignement de la carte. L'incrémentation se fait sur chaque screen de chaque carte. Une nouvelle carte avec de nouveaux écrans, on recommence l'incrémentation à partir de zéro, pour cette carte. C'est logique, pourquoi mettre screen 3 sur ta deuxième carte, elle n'en voit qu'un seul.Last edited by Mickael on Mon Feb 13, 2006 11:50 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ultrabug

En fait, si je regarde les derniers drivers ATI, c'est la version 1.0.8178, ces drivers supportent mes deux cartes, ca vaut peut etre le coup de passer en ~x86 ??

----------

## ultrabug

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT 3 : peut être pas, faudrait lire la doc de Xorg. Mais voilà comment je vois la chose. Les champs screen dans la section device de chaque carte, est renseigné par le nombre d'écran que l'on connecte sur la carte. Ce champ débute de 0 à un certain nombre(limite). Deux fois zéro = en fait c'est normal, tu as deux cartes différentes. La distinction elle se fait avec le busID et les renseignement de la carte.

 

Ils devraient donc etre identiques ces champs sur la meme carte si je suis le raisonnement. Si je les met identiques, ca marche pas  :Sad: 

----------

## Mickael

Dit on parle bien de :

 *Quote:*   

>  Screen 0 

 dans les sections device 1 et 3

----------

## ultrabug

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> Dit on parle bien de :
> 
>  *Quote:*    Screen 0  dans les sections device 1 et 3

 

Oui, ca doit etre le meme chiffre mais sur deux cartes différentes ! Ca me pertube..

----------

## Mickael

Et bien, non. Cela ne paraît pas si bête que cela. C'est juste une façon d'incrémenter les écrans :

Ils avaient le choix au débuts :

soit on incrémente screen en fonction du nombre de total d'écrans sans se soucier du nombre de cartes. dans ce cas là tu aurais dû mettre screen 3 dans le dernier screen. Incrémentation globale, si je puis dire

soit on incrémente screen en fonction du nombre d'écrans  connectés sur chaque carte. On se dit alors, qu'il n'est pas nécessaire de continuer l'incrémentation quand on passe à une autre carte, car cette dernière ne voit pas les autres. On a ici une incrémentation locale. Le chiffre est attribué en fonction de la carte et non pas en fonction du nombre total d'écrans.Last edited by Mickael on Fri May 19, 2006 9:30 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ultrabug

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> Et bien, non. Cela ne paraît pas si bête que cela. C'est juste une façon d'incrémenter les écrans :
> 
> Ils avaient le choix au débuts :
> 
> soit on incrémente screen en fonction du nombre de total d'écrans sans se soucier du nombre de cartes. dans ce cas là tu aurais dû mettre screen 3 dans le dernier screen. Incrémentation globale, si je puis dire
> ...

 

 :Idea:   :Idea:   :Idea: 

Ahhhhhhhhhh O K ! Merci j'ai compris  :Smile:  (qui l'eu cru)

----------

